# AGR Trip Planning



## Rail Freak (Feb 20, 2009)

Planning a RT Nol to Pdx- Pdx to Nol. I'll be going WB on the Crescent,CL,SWC,CS to SAC. Here lies my question: Since I'll be in a sleeper on the NB CS arriving in SAC @ 11:59 pm can I buy the SAC to PDX portion in advance & not have to reboard in SAC and just stay in my original room.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 20, 2009)

Assuming that your room hasn't already been sold north of SAC, yes you could purchase a ticket that would allow you to remain in the same room for the rest of the journey. But you better be quick or you could find out that your room gets sold out of SAC or futher up the line to someone else.

If you can't get the same room, at least try to get a room in the same car. If the person is boarding in SAC, there might be a chance that the attendant would just let you stay where you are, rather than needing to clean the room, and put the arriving pax into the room you were supposed to occupy. If you land in another car, then you'll have no choice but to move.


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 20, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Assuming that your room hasn't already been sold north of SAC, yes you could purchase a ticket that would allow you to remain in the same room for the rest of the journey. But you better be quick or you could find out that your room gets sold out of SAC or further up the line to someone else.
> If you can't get the same room, at least try to get a room in the same car. If the person is boarding in SAC, there might be a chance that the attendant would just let you stay where you are, rather than needing to clean the room, and put the arriving pax into the room you were supposed to occupy. If you land in another car, then you'll have no choice but to move.


Reminds me of the time I was changing planes in MSP going from Columbus to Seattle.

In all the years past whenever I got off a plane in MSP it seemed like the connecting flight was always on the other side of the airport.

This time I got off and my next flight was at the gate next to where I had just arrived.

I commented to the agent at the gate desk and without missing a beat, she said, "you have to walk all the way around the airport before we'll let you board."


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 20, 2009)

Can I coordinate the reservations for my AGR portion with the purchase of the remaining section of the trip? :unsure:


----------



## AlanB (Feb 20, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> Can I coordinate the reservations for my AGR portion with the purchase of the remaining section of the trip? :unsure:


I'm not quite sure just what you mean by coordinating things.

However, if you call AGR first and book that side of things, they probably should be able to tell you if the room is empty at present between SAC and the north. Then once you have all that confirmed and know your room and car numbers, immediately call Amtrak at the regular number and tell Julie that you need an agent. Get that agent to grab the same room and car from SAC to PDX. And then they can continue to book the rest of the paid trip for you from that point.

I have to wonder why your award is running out in Sacramento though? If you can get that far on an award (LAX-SAC), there should be no reason that you can't go all the way to PDX on the same award.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 20, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Can I coordinate the reservations for my AGR portion with the purchase of the remaining section of the trip? :unsure:
> ...


I've been told my only options with using AGR Pt.s is by going by the options given you when shown by Amtrak.com/reservations?


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 20, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Assuming that your room hasn't already been sold north of SAC, yes you could purchase a ticket that would allow you to remain in the same room for the rest of the journey. But you better be quick or you could find out that your room gets sold out of SAC or futher up the line to someone else.
> If you can't get the same room, at least try to get a room in the same car. If the person is boarding in SAC, there might be a chance that the attendant would just let you stay where you are, rather than needing to clean the room, and put the arriving pax into the room you were supposed to occupy. If you land in another car, then you'll have no choice but to move.



Thanx Alan,

I understand I can also cancel agr trips at no penalty in case the other segment(SAC-PDX) was reserved!?!?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 20, 2009)

I just picked a date to try of April 20 from SDL (Slidell, LA). If you book from SDL to CIC (Chico, CA), this is 1 stop beyond SAC and it also gives the Crescent->CS->SWC->CS. And because the CS arrives into CIC @ 1:55 AM, chances are nobody will be taking that room beyond CIC - so you may not have to move!


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 20, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I just picked a date to try of April 20 from SDL (Slidell, LA). If you book from SDL to CIC (Chico, CA), this is 1 stop beyond SAC and it also gives the Crescent->CS->SWC->CS. And because the CS arrives into CIC @ 1:55 AM, chances are nobody will be taking that room beyond CIC - so you may not have to move!



You are, or should be, a private investigator!

Gonna start callin ya "Rockford" :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I just picked a date to try of April 20 from SDL (Slidell, LA). If you book from SDL to CIC (Chico, CA), this is 1 stop beyond SAC and it also gives the Crescent->CS->SWC->CS. And because the CS arrives into CIC @ 1:55 AM, chances are nobody will be taking that room beyond CIC - so you may not have to move!
> ...


Aloha

Jim Rockford is better looking :lol:  :lol: , I have met both.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 23, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I just picked a date to try of April 20 from SDL (Slidell, LA). If you book from SDL to CIC (Chico, CA), this is 1 stop beyond SAC and it also gives the Crescent->CS->SWC->CS. And because the CS arrives into CIC @ 1:55 AM, chances are nobody will be taking that room beyond CIC - so you may not have to move!



I just hung up with Amtrak AGR and the rep. told me that SDL to PDX for a 2 Zone trip Award may not be possible because I was actually traveling thru 3 zones. He said he'd have to talk with his supervisor.

I quickly told him I'd call back for that bit of info & could he instead look into why my points, I'd purchased two weeks ago, weren't posted!!! ( Thought I'd check with you folks concerning any possible loophole changes!)


----------



## Ispolkom (Feb 23, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> I just hung up with Amtrak AGR and the rep. told me that SDL to PDX for a 2 Zone trip Award may not be possible because I was actually traveling thru 3 zones. He said he'd have to talk with his supervisor.I quickly told him I'd call back for that bit of info & could he instead look into why my points, I'd purchased two weeks ago, weren't posted!!! ( Thought I'd check with you folks concerning any possible loophole changes!)


Well, *I* just hung up with Amtrak AGR, and I'm not happy. I wanted to book a one-zone award Atlanta-Washington-Chicago-Minot, on trains 20, 29, and 7 on December 1. No joy. Because the Cardinal runs that day, the reservationist assured me that I could only take the first choice Arrow shows, Atlanta-Charlottesville-Chicago-Minot on trains 20, 51, and 27.

On December 2, there's no problem traveling through Washington. I pointed this out, and was told that this didn't matter. Now, Charlottesville is a fine place to spend a morning (and to stock up on Virginia wine), but I have in-laws in Washington that I'd rather spend the afternoon with.

The irritating thing is that taking the Capitol Limited instead of the Cardinal, and the Seattle section rather than the Portland one, I'd be saving Amtrak money.

Just as bad, booking a trip from Savannah, I get the itinerary Savannah-New York-Chicago-Minot.

On the other hand, I'm doing a one-zone version of the Slidell shuffle, so I can't get too angry.


----------



## DivMiler (Feb 23, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> Well, *I* just hung up with Amtrak AGR, and I'm not happy. I wanted to book a one-zone award Atlanta-Washington-Chicago-Minot, on trains 20, 29, and 7 on December 1. No joy. Because the Cardinal runs that day, the reservationist assured me that I could only take the first choice Arrow shows, Atlanta-Charlottesville-Chicago-Minot on trains 20, 51, and 27.


"First choice Arrow shows" only? Is that true?

I thought that to use AGR points, one could take _any_ routing that Amtrak.com shows. I looked at December 1, and see that 20, 29, and 27 shows up (besides the Cardinal routings).


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 23, 2009)

DivMiler said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > Well, *I* just hung up with Amtrak AGR, and I'm not happy. I wanted to book a one-zone award Atlanta-Washington-Chicago-Minot, on trains 20, 29, and 7 on December 1. No joy. Because the Cardinal runs that day, the reservationist assured me that I could only take the first choice Arrow shows, Atlanta-Charlottesville-Chicago-Minot on trains 20, 51, and 27.
> ...


I can verify that "the first choice" *IS NOT TRUE*!

I just got off the phone 5 minutes ago with AGR, having to change my reservation dates from March 6 to March 5. From CHI-PDX, the routing of #3/#14 (via LAX) comes up as the 3rd or 4th choice. There was no problem getting that.

And I had to also change PVD-BUF. At first, the agent wanted to book me on an earlier (listed) connection, but when I said I wanted the next choice, there was no problem getting it booked.


----------



## RRrich (Feb 23, 2009)

DivMiler said:


> "First choice Arrow shows" only? Is that true?
> I thought that to use AGR points, one could take _any_ routing that Amtrak.com shows. I looked at December 1, and see that 20, 29, and 27 shows up (besides the Cardinal routings).



I thought that the rule is "If you don't like what the first agent says, hang-up and keep trying until you get an agent that does it YOUR WAY"


----------



## Ispolkom (Feb 23, 2009)

RRrich said:


> I thought that the rule is "If you don't like what the first agent says, hang-up and keep trying until you get an agent that does it YOUR WAY"


I'm assuming that's the case, though I spent a lot of time on hold while the agent talked to someone else. I'm patient, I have lots of time before I travel, and there is plenty of room on the trains I want to take, so I'll try again in a couple of days.

I just wanted to warn about my experience. Forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 23, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I just hung up with Amtrak AGR and the rep. told me that SDL to PDX for a 2 Zone trip Award may not be possible because I was actually traveling thru 3 zones. He said he'd have to talk with his supervisor.I quickly told him I'd call back for that bit of info & could he instead look into why my points, I'd purchased two weeks ago, weren't posted!!! ( Thought I'd check with you folks concerning any possible loophole changes!)
> ...


"On the other hand, I'm doing a one-zone version of the Slidell shuffle", so I can't get too angry.

Oh Yeah, & what might that be, Brotha ? 

In these hard tmes, I'm always lookin for a break!!!


----------



## Ispolkom (Feb 23, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I can verify that "the first choice" *IS NOT TRUE*!
> I just got off the phone 5 minutes ago with AGR, having to change my reservation dates from March 6 to March 5. From CHI-PDX, the routing of #3/#14 (via LAX) comes up as the 3rd or 4th choice. There was no problem getting that.
> 
> And I had to also change PVD-BUF. At first, the agent wanted to book me on an earlier (listed) connection, but when I said I wanted the next choice, there was no problem getting it booked.


Sure, it's not true if you have The Traveler's weird AGR-fu that he learned in the mystical East. (Something to do with quahogs, I imagine.)


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 23, 2009)

My points were posted to my AGR Acct: !

Now I have to make up my mind & get SERIOUS!!!!   :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 23, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I can verify that "the first choice" *IS NOT TRUE*!
> ...


It's also called "watching out" and "reading the emailed confirmations". After my changes, I read the emailed confirmation (which I admit I usually don't do). I'm glad I did! I found a "slight" mistake! 

The travel date read 4/5/2009. The actual date of travel is 3/4/2009! 

(And yes, it does involve quahogs - and lobsters too! :lol: )


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 24, 2009)

I was on the phone with an AGR Agent for 45 minutes. I think he's as new at this as I am. BUT, he did say his computer approved SDL-WAS-CHI-LAX-PDX for 20,000 pts.!


----------



## AlanB (Feb 24, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> I was on the phone with an AGR Agent for 45 minutes. I think he's as new at this as I am. BUT, he did say his computer approved SDL-WAS-CHI-LAX-PDX for 20,000 pts.!


Truth is, you've probably been talking Amtrak longer with us, than he's been doing his job. The new company probably started hiring people maybe last June or July, if then. And they didn't start actually booking trips until October or so.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 24, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I was on the phone with an AGR Agent for 45 minutes. I think he's as new at this as I am. BUT, he did say his computer approved SDL-WAS-CHI-LAX-PDX for 20,000 pts.!
> ...



Yeah, kinda thought that might be the case. Every question I asked, he put me on hold!


----------



## Ispolkom (Feb 25, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> I was on the phone with an AGR Agent for 45 minutes. I think he's as new at this as I am. BUT, he did say his computer approved SDL-WAS-CHI-LAX-PDX for 20,000 pts.!


And this morning I booked ATL-WAS-CHI-MOT for 20k pts. It'll be the cavalcade of bedrooms, with a viewliner bedroom on the Crescent, a family bedroom on the Capitol Limited, and a deluxe bedroom on the Empire Builder. It took a little arguing to convince the agent that this was a one-zone trip, but well worth the effort to save 10,000 points. So if first you don't succeed, hang up, wait a couple of days, and call back.


----------

